# Requirement to export cats from USA.



## CC1979 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi guys.....
I need your help on this. What documentation does it needs


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

To where? Different countries have different rules. Some are pretty cool and let your animals in with little hassle as long as it looks healthy. Then again - others require shots and documentation of this and that. I've been checking out quite a few since I might have to move out there with Brad at some point.

I could look them up for you if I knew.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

That depends on what country you're going to export to. You have to check with the Department of Agriculture in that specific country. Maybe the embassy can help you find the rules.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 3, 2004)

To come to Canada you need proof of a rabies vaccine & proof your guy is up to date with shots. To go to europe you need to quarantine your pet for 6 months.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Ducky said:


> To come to Canada you need proof of a rabies vaccine & proof your guy is up to date with shots. To go to europe you need to quarantine your pet for 6 months.


Not everywhere in Europe. When we went to England my dog did not have to be quarentined. They use to quarentine them for 6 months, but that has been changed in the last few years.


----------

